# Nutritional Info from a local Ice Cream shop



## toddpedlar (May 23, 2009)

Here's the nutritional label from the containers at our local ice cream shop... this is what Ice Cream should be:



> *Nutritional Information:*
> 
> Don't even ask. This is the best ice cream made in Wisconsin, and it tastes so good because it has *gobs* of rich Wisconsin cream, *tons* of real ingredients for *boat-loads* of luscious flavors. That means it's *not* low-fat, low-calorie or low-anything, and that's why everyone loves it. *You want nutrition, eat carrots.*


----------



## Knoxienne (May 23, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Here's the nutritional label from the containers at our local ice cream shop... this is what Ice Cream should be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AThornquist (May 23, 2009)

That's cool.  Most places try to find _something_ to make the stuff seem "okay" to eat. _Well maybe this cup of cookie dough is worth less points since it is made with half the sugar..._ The question is: half the sugar of _what_? Probably another kind of sugar saturated ice cream! *You want nutrition, eat carrots.*


----------



## Ivan (May 23, 2009)

Tellin' it like it is!


----------



## ewenlin (May 23, 2009)

I heard on Wretchedradio one day, not sure if it was Todd or Tony, but he said something along the lines that when we get to heaven we'll hear God say, Whats wrong with you guys! I gave you ice cream, I gave you sugar.. I gave you.. well you get the idea.

by the way, Ben n Jerries is awesome


----------



## Knoxienne (May 23, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> by the way, Ben n Jerries is awesome



Chocolate Fudge Brownie.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 23, 2009)

I wonder how we humans survived before the start of putting nutritional info on the sides of packages


----------



## AThornquist (May 23, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I wonder how we humans survived before the start of putting nutritional info on the sides of packages



Seriously! Counting points must have been such a pain.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (May 23, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> I heard on Wretchedradio one day, not sure if it was Todd or Tony, but he said something along the lines that when we get to heaven we'll hear God say, Whats wrong with you guys! I gave you ice cream, I gave you sugar.. I gave you.. well you get the idea.
> 
> by the way, Ben n Jerries is awesome



Isn't there something in the Rabbinic tradition - that we will not only be judged for all the bad things we did, but also for all the good gifts of God that we did not fully enjoy? 

Or something like that. I like that idea . Not the judgment part, of course, just that we should enjoy all good, permissible things to the fullest.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 23, 2009)

Cake Batter Batter from Cold Stone is the best!


----------



## Idelette (May 23, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Cake Batter Batter from Cold Stone is the best!




 I love Cake Batter from Cold Stone, that is the best! YUMM!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 23, 2009)

Yvonne, you can buy the (premade) quarts of ice cream from Cold Stone -- Cake Batter Batter, has the cake batter ice cream along with cookie dough mix-in. There's something else, but I forget...


----------



## AThornquist (May 23, 2009)

Cake Batter Batter from Cold Stone is so delicious. I always make the mistake of getting too large a container, though. I would question its health contents but I don't think this is the proper thread.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (May 23, 2009)

Love it. I am opposed to 'lite' anything. I probably eat less sweets than most, but at least I thoroughly enjoy what I'm eating when I do indulge.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 17, 2009)

I can feel my waist band getting tighter just reading this.......


----------



## he beholds (Jun 17, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Cake Batter Batter from Cold Stone is the best!


Ooooh. That has my name all over it. I have never had Cold Stone, but it smells delicious when you walk past one! Now I must!!


----------

